# How can you test if tren ace is real? Heat test? taste test? color test?



## BiologicalChemist (May 30, 2015)

My buddy who I workout with who I've known since high school sold me a bottle of tren ace 100mg/ml in 20ml vial. The bottle says aroma therapy oils on it too. Its a darker yellowish/gold color oil. BUT what I didn't notice until after I bought it was the vial stopper came right off. It appeared as if the metal clamp was not sealed or as if it was tampered with and removed by someone else. I texted my buddy and he claims its real and the guy who gave it to him traded him for viagra he needed last minute....so I applied a new seal and clamped it. I injected my first 100mg yesterday and woke up with a very sore pin site (luckily I'm already on long term doxycyline antibiotic)...

Before I return this vial is there a way to test if tren ace is real? I read somewhere about heating it to its melting/boiling point and if its real it should turn red? also that it has a very distinct taste and smell...Can someone help me determine if my tren is real? Thanks

(Yes I'm aware it was dumb to inject, I had no filters or unused sealed vial)


----------



## Infantry87 (May 30, 2015)

Take a few drops on your tongue. Tren has an almost pepper taste to it. I'll have to find that thread for you but it's somewhere around here. Also tren has a quality of coming up on a blood test as estrogen.


----------



## Infantry87 (May 30, 2015)

This thread is on here named "weird tren side effect" look at post #32 from Regular...

Many people don't realize that tren is spicy. The next time you inject tren when you're done take the needle off the barrel and lick the opening of the barrel that the tren usually flows through. If you're injecting real tren you should get a spicy sensation on your tongue. It feels spicy like a cinnamon red hot or about the heat level of black pepper. Try it yourself you'll see.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 30, 2015)

Okay thanks. I'll try that today


----------



## HDH (May 30, 2015)

It should have the same smell as taste...

H


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 30, 2015)

If the vial wasn't sealed if filter the contents into a sterile vial


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 30, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> If the vial wasn't sealed if filter the contents into a sterile vial



Thanks I'm going to order a filter and sterile vial. BUt does anyone know about the heating process and color change indicator for positive tren? It's come up in a few other forums although that may be referring to raw powder when home brewing (not sure)


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 30, 2015)

Not sure but I am pretty certain someone knows. Good luck!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 30, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Thanks I'm going to order a filter and sterile vial. BUt does anyone know about the heating process and color change indicator for positive tren? It's come up in a few other forums although that may be referring to raw powder when home brewing (not sure)



If it's in solution, oil, you can't check the melting point. All the tren has been dissolved in solution already. Most tren I've seen has an orangey/reddish color to it although it can be a different color I believe.


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 31, 2015)

Yeah brother I just reread your post and really be careful if it says aroma therapy oils on it and the top came off really easy it honestly does not sound right at all. I would hate to hear that you or anyone for that matter pinned aroma therapy oil I wish you the best and if I was you work something out with your buddy and return it ASAP. Good luck!


----------



## stonetag (May 31, 2015)

Infantry87 said:


> Take a few drops on your tongue. Tren has an almost pepper taste to it. I'll have to find that thread for you but it's somewhere around here. Also tren has a quality of coming up on a blood test as estrogen.



Dead on! I've pulled the stopper and tried to lick the vial clean...really...I was younger,lol. But peppery, savory stew tasting.


----------



## HDH (May 31, 2015)

Years ago, int sources used to mislabel things for customs. Aroma therapy sounds like one of the labels but I doubt it was shipped international without a crimped top.

I would imagine it's a mislabeled homebrew that probably didn't need to be mislabeled but did need to be crimped.

Not being crimped sounds like they just didn't splurge for the crimper. Usually selling to a small group. 

A warning would be nice though.

Some guys will just write a letter or number instead of a label for resell homebrew.

H


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 31, 2015)

HDH said:


> Years ago, int sources used to mislabel things for customs. Aroma therapy sounds like one of the labels but I doubt it was shipped international without a crimped top.
> 
> I would imagine it's a mislabeled homebrew that probably didn't need to be mislabeled but did need to be crimped.
> 
> ...



 I agree H. It did come from a small group. I tasted the oil today and yes, definitely a very distinct peppery/cinnamony taste to it (can't really describe it but its not tasty). I also now know the original source origin, it was a home brew within a small group. The stopper clamp is still a mystery, and yes it was most likely tampered with to be unsealed so there is most likely some contamination which could explain the sore pin site. I'm relieved it passed the taste test.


----------



## HDH (May 31, 2015)

The sore pin site could just be the brew. If they have a crimper and forgot to crimp it, it's possible the brewmanship isn't up to par either. Not bad brew, just could contain a smoother injection. 

I doubt it was tampered with but a refilter would eliminate any worries.

Get a good smell so you don't have to taste any tren again  

H


----------



## tunafisherman (May 31, 2015)

Tren color means nothing with regards to how legit it is.  Back when Fina was around then it would be a darker orange/red.  When fina was gone and Componet-TH came out the final color would be much more golden than red/orange.  Also, the heat used when brewing it can lead to darker/lighter colors.  

Never heard of the taste test before, but I can go check to see if it's true by using some of my last science experiment.  

As stated, because it is already in solution you can't do melting point test, and if you were to bake it you risk damaging the tren (if it actually is tren to start with).

With the unsealed vile, I would not inject it.  Filter and put into a vial you are sure is sterile.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 31, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> Tren color means nothing with regards to how legit it is.  Back when Fina was around then it would be a darker orange/red.  When fina was gone and Componet-TH came out the final color would be much more golden than red/orange.  Also, the heat used when brewing it can lead to darker/lighter colors.
> 
> Never heard of the taste test before, but I can go check to see if it's true by using some of my last science experiment.
> 
> ...



Can you walk me through the easiest way to filter the oil? I just looked online at GPZ, I can buy an empty sealed vial but do I really need one of those filter units? I do not have a suction vaccum


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 1, 2015)

So what you guys are saying is; I must try out this new hot sauce.....


----------



## tunafisherman (Jun 1, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Can you walk me through the easiest way to filter the oil? I just looked online at GPZ, I can buy an empty sealed vial but do I really need one of those filter units? I do not have a suction vacuum



You need a syringe filters.  I use the .45u and .22u Whatman filters if I am playing scientist.  If I were re-filtering it I would still run it through both filters to make sure everything is good to go.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 1, 2015)

tunafisherman said:


> You need a syringe filters.  I use the .45u and .22u Whatman filters if I am playing scientist.  If I were re-filtering it I would still run it through both filters to make sure everything is good to go.



You only need to run it through a .22....


----------



## Paolos (Jun 1, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> You only need to run it through a .22....



Yup only need thumb cramps once


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 2, 2020)

Yes,hard for someone to understand who never ran tren,but after your way of explaining it,tht is true! Thanks


----------



## Jin (Feb 2, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Yes,hard for someone to understand who never ran tren,but after your way of explaining it,tht is true! Thanks



You are responding to posts from 4-5 years ago. 

I know youre new to the whole Internet forum thing, but please be mindful. 

Try Using the “new posts” button.


----------



## CJ (Feb 2, 2020)

He's just dusting off the classics, breaking out the vinyl.


----------



## Rigorhead (May 20, 2020)

I too realize this is an old post, but just wanted to say that my international source writes "Aroma Soap" on the exterior packaging. The vials themselves are correctly labeled though. Just thought I'd throw out some random info :32 (17):


----------



## Jin (May 20, 2020)

Rigorhead said:


> I too realize this is an old post, but just wanted to say that my international source writes "Aroma Soap" on the exterior packaging. The vials themselves are correctly labeled though. Just thought I'd throw out some random info :32 (17):



The stuff my cousin smoked before he killed a hooker was called “bath salts”.


----------



## Rigorhead (May 20, 2020)

Jin said:


> The stuff my cousin smoked before he killed a hooker was called “bath salts”.


Lol!! Yes! :32 (18):


----------

